# xmlvm-Problem: Der erzeugte Obj-C-Code erzeugt Fehler in Apple's Xcode SDK



## Ulawun (14. Jul 2010)

xmlvm repository Jun 12. 2010
Mac OS 10.6.4
Xcode 3.2.3

Liebe Developer,

im xmlvm repository von xmlvm.org
ist das Beispiel-Programm 'Fireworks' enthalten.
Den Obj-C-Code des Programms habe ich, wie beschrieben,
in Apple's Xcode SDK eingesetzt.
Der Xcode compiler meldet 4 Fehler:

1) MyFireworks/iphone/src/xcode/lib/iphone/java_lang_String.h:25:
conflicting declaration 'typedef struct NSMutableString java_lang_String'

2) MyFireworks/iphone/src/xcode/lib/iphone/java_lang_Object.h:24:
'struct java_lang_String' has a previous declaration as 'struct java_lang_String'

3) MyFireworks/iphone/src/xcode/lib/iphone/org_xmlvm_iphone_UINavigationItem.h:12:
conflicting declaration 'typedef struct UINavigationItem org_xmlvm_iphone_UINavigationItem'

4) MyFireworks/iphone/src/xcode/lib/iphone/org_xmlvm_iphone_UINavigationBar.h:10:
'struct org_xmlvm_iphone_UINavigationItem' has a previous declaration as 'struct org_xmlvm_iphone_UINavigationItem'

Hätte da bitte jemand eine Lösung ?
Hat schon mal jemand erfolgreich mit xmlvm ein iPhone in Java programmiert ?

Danke
Ulrich


----------



## Geeeee (14. Jul 2010)

Das bedeutet doch "nur", dass du schonmal an einer anderen Stelle die Structs (Fehler 1 und 2 bzw. 3 und 4) definiert hast.
Such doch einfach mal kurz in deinem Objective-C code nach den typedefs.

Btw: Wenn du etwas Zeit hast, könntest du auch mit objective-c direkt anfangen. Hab es mir schon lange vorgenommen gehabt und hab nun mal mit dem Spaß angefangen. Ist ja keine "schreckliche" Programmiersprache.


----------



## Ulawun (14. Jul 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Arbeite mit Eclipse, wenig Ahnung vom Xcode SDK.
Das xmlvm erzeugt Obj-C code in mehreren 100 Files.
Die typedefs sind darin verstreut.
Kann man mit Xcode irgendwie in allen Files suchen
(finde nur, wie man in File-Namen sucht) ?
Wie könnte ich zielorientierter suchen,
als mehreren 100 Files zu lesen ?

Bin Java-Fan.
Wahrsch. ist Obj-C nicht schlecht.
Nur was müsste ich da alles lernen ...


----------



## maki (14. Jul 2010)

*verschoben*


----------

